# Could be there by September, some advice would be great!!



## hannahlou (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi everyone,
We are a family of four who had our interview with an immigration official this week and have been told that under the skilled workers visa we will be able to be over the pond by September. I am an Early years educator and have just finished my BA hons degree and had applied for Teacher programme in the UK to start September, However events from the interview have said that I would be better waiting until I am in Canada and training there next September as I will have to retrain anyway! Does this sound about right? I have been told that I will be interviewed to work in a nursery sometime in Feb/March to start Sept 08 and the area that the immigration official is looking at is Halifax. We have never been to Halifax and are looking for advice on whether this is a good place to settle and possible areas that may be more practical to us as a family. We have two children, a son 12 and a daughter 8. We are not definately tied to Halifax and have been told to notify our advisor if we prefer another area. So this is when we turn to you guys and your words of wisdom!
We understand that this is only the very start and that we will encounter both high and low points along the way but with the children we would like to make the transition as easy as it can be really. This is something we have wanted to do for a very long time and really want to make a go of it.

We are really looking forward to your replies. We are currently in Staffordshire.


----------



## farflungdreams (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi there

I hope I can shed a bit of light for you although not that much as I am in UK at the moment! I am a trained teacher and have been teaching in the 3-7 age range for 4 years. I am not entitled to teach in Canada as it is......although each province is different I will have to do additional units/university out there to enable me to get a license to teach in the public system. If I were to go to the private system or possibly the catholic system I MIGHT be able to do so without the official license. But that's a big IF. So I am thinking of becoming an ECE or equivalent but with a company that is education based rather than childminding based. Children dont start school until 5/6 in Canada so there is lots of need for quality early years education there and that is, apparently, a little hit and miss. I have a couple of good canadian friends whom I have visited and to about Canada, jobs,locations etc and I narrowed it down to Vancouver, Calgary or Halifax. There is lots of need in Calgary and Halifax. I think Halifax looks lovely, bit of history etc and apparently lovely people. For me though the weather slightly puts me off although plenty of people say atlantic Canada is absoloutely fine weatherwise............on the plus side it is only 6 hours by plane from home and cheaper to fly to. Lots of Brits there apparently. I personally am going for Calgary as I want a change from here (I live in suburban hampshire) and to live nearer a city but also within close range of the great outdoors (rockies). I love BC but it is way too expensive for us as my husband wont be getting work until we arrive and you know how badly ECEs are paid! Calgary isnt cheap either but its not so bad. I have made direct contact with a company out there who look fab and am hoping to get a telephone interview later this week. I am also looking to go September/October time. Im not using an immigration consultant because we arent looking to emigrate at the moment just a couple of years working abroad.
So if I was you I would def go down the ECE route and then train there if you want to/can. If you want any more info on anything let me know and I know the company I am in touch with are looking for people? I am going to get my qualifications assessed anyway so that I know what i have to do to teach, I do want to get back into schools at some point but dont know if that will be there or back here in UK. Let me know if you ned any more info!


----------



## pittysplace (Oct 29, 2008)

*Moving to edmonton*

hI THERE LIKE YOURSELVES, WE ARE A FAMILY OF FOUR ,HOPING TO MOVE TO EDMONTON ALBERTA IN THE SUMMER. WE SENT ALL THE PAPERWORK OFF 3YRS AGO, WE HAD OUR MEDICALS 3 MONTHS AGO IN NOV EVERYTHING WAS FINE WITH THEM, WE ARE AWARE WE HAVE 12 MONTHS TO GOB FROM THE DATE OF OUR MEDICALS SO WE WERE THINKING PROB August time! how did it come about you needing to go for the interview with the immigration official???? oooooh so exciting but pretty scary at the same time too hey.... let me know how you get on regards julie, cheshire







We are a family of four who had our interview with an immigration official this week and have been told that under the skilled workers visa we will be able to be over the pond by September. I am an Early years educator and have just finished my BA hons degree and had applied for Teacher programme in the UK to start September, However events from the interview have said that I would be better waiting until I am in Canada and training there next September as I will have to retrain anyway! Does this sound about right? I have been told that I will be interviewed to work in a nursery sometime in Feb/March to start Sept 08 and the area that the immigration official is looking at is Halifax. We have never been to Halifax and are looking for advice on whether this is a good place to settle and possible areas that may be more practical to us as a family. We have two children, a son 12 and a daughter 8. We are not definately tied to Halifax and have been told to notify our advisor if we prefer another area. So this is when we turn to you guys and your words of wisdom!
We understand that this is only the very start and that we will encounter both high and low points along the way but with the children we would like to make the transition as easy as it can be really. This is something we have wanted to do for a very long time and really want to make a go of it.

We are really looking forward to your replies. We are currently in Staffordshire.[/QUOTE]


----------

